# Canon vs. Nikon - Wedding photography?



## SnowNow12 (Apr 2, 2009)

So I recently interviewed with a wedding photographer to be a second shooter. In the interview I told her I shoot with a Canon. She then told me that the industry standard for wedding photography is Nikon. She said it was like Mac's vs. Pc's (Mac's being the Canon). Uhm, I love my Mac and my Canon. 
Opinions? Let the debate begin.....
Thanks!


----------



## Garbz (Apr 2, 2009)

No let the debate end now. Tell her to go screw herself and find a photographer who is actually worth learning from. She clearly isn't. Oh and tell her the industry standard for photo editing is Mac so clearly she should go buy a Canon before she is laughed out of the industry.

*note I am a Nikon man.

The stupidity of some so called professionals amazes me.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 2, 2009)

We certainly don't need a Canon vs Nikon debate.

I'm a Canon shooter and I often joke around with Nikon shooters...I'm smart enough to know that it's the photographer, not the brand of the gear that makes all the difference.  If this photographer was being serious...then she's a moron.


----------



## SnowNow12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. That's kinda what I thought too, but i wanted to hear it from someone else. I would love to go learn from someone else, but according to her, everyone in our wedding association shoots Nikon and will try and talk me into it as well. Maybe she's a Nikon rep!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 2, 2009)

Just get what is able to get you the shots faster and easier.


----------



## epp_b (Apr 3, 2009)

> So I recently interviewed with a wedding photographer to be a second shooter. In the interview I told her I shoot with a Canon. She then told me that the industry standard for wedding photography is Nikon.


Baloney.  Professionals use whatever tools get the job done for them.  The end.


----------



## nikonpreap (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive had no experience with weddings or canons so im just gonna stick with nikon which i refer to as the atari 1200


----------



## usayit (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with everyone above (including that we don't need another Canon versus Nikon debate)

BUT...

I want to add that it is not unreasonable for a photographer to expect everyone who works for them to shoot a particular brand or even model of camera.  They have established workflow that is tailored to a certain output and format as well as the ability to switch and share equipment among those shooting.  One local photographer who insists on everyone even using the same model camera (something about RAW file sizes) has a pile of the same camera ready to be used by any secondary photographer who is hired on for a shoot.


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 3, 2009)

Totally reasonable to request that assistants and second shooters use the same brand as the main photographer, be it Canon, Nikon or whatever.  That only makes sense.

There is no industry standard, specially not when you are at the level Canon and Nikon are at.  Mike is right, its the person behind the lens that makes the difference.


----------



## VADER1775 (Apr 3, 2009)

mac rules


----------



## SpeedTrap (Apr 3, 2009)

VADER1775 said:


> mac rules


That was useful............:er:


I shoot Nikon and use a PC.
I can have someone with canon shoot for me as it is just a matter of updating my raw converter and then I can access the files as if they were Nikon.

I think anyone who would tell you that a certian brand of camera and computer is the standard needs to open thier mind a bit and be willing to accept change.  I am willing to bet this pro hung on to film as long as they could.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 3, 2009)

> I think anyone who would tell you that a certian brand of camera and computer is the standard needs to open thier mind a bit and be willing to accept change. I am willing to bet this pro hung on to film as long as they could.


I'd guess they haven't been in business that long...probably never owned a film SLR.  :er:


----------



## adamwilliamking (Apr 3, 2009)

I might see a point in the 2nd shooter having NEF's to work with when you're working with NEF's but to say "Nikon is the industry standard" makes me laugh (and I'm a Nikon shooter). The industry is a mess, anyone with enough money to buy a business name and a website template can claim proffesional photography these days.


----------



## SnowNow12 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for all of your replies. She did say the reason Nikon is the industry standard was because the camera made up for "hand shake" when shooting a slower shutter speed in a dim-lit environment. I know I still have a lot to learn, but... tripod?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 3, 2009)

> Thanks for all of your replies. She did say the reason Nikon is the industry standard was because the camera made up for "hand shake" when shooting a slower shutter speed in a dim-lit environment. I know I still have a lot to learn, but... tripod?


Nikon has VR (vibration reduction) lenses (not cameras) that can make up for 'hand shake'.  Canon has IS (image stabilization) lenses (not cameras) that do the same.  I think Sony and Pentax have this feature built in the cameras.
VR & IS etc. is a great feature, and it can make up for 'hand shake' when you are shooting in lower  light...however, they can not freeze subject movement in low light.  So while you can get a sharp shot of something that isn't moving...if you are shooting people (weddings for example) then you will get blur anyway.  

Maybe she was referring to raising the ISO, in order to get faster shutter speeds, which will freeze both camera shake and subject movement.  The best cameras perform better at higher ISO levels...allowing you to use them with good results.  Older cameras gave poor looking photos at high ISO.  Nikon may have a small advantage with their newest cameras like the D700 and D3...but Canon's newest bodies are certainly very good at high ISO as well.


----------



## SnowNow12 (Apr 3, 2009)

Mike,
does your brain hurt from knowing so much stuff? Wow.


----------



## epp_b (Apr 3, 2009)

> She did say the reason Nikon is the industry standard was because the camera made up for "hand shake" when shooting a slower shutter speed in a dim-lit environment.


Wait, what?  All it takes to the "industry standard" is image stabilization?  Wow...


----------



## adamwilliamking (Apr 3, 2009)

I just thought of this - Be careful when posting something about someone on this forum - I mean, it is one of the first that shows up in google when you search photography forum - Thats how I found it. It would be naive to think that she will never end up here. Just a heads up!


----------



## nikonpreap (Apr 3, 2009)

The question remains........ did you get the job?


----------



## Joves (Apr 3, 2009)

Well too me she sounds like an opionated idiot. You would never have learned much from them. The only industry standard is the equipment is changing all the time.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2009)

SnowNow12 said:


> Thanks for all of your replies. She did say the reason Nikon is the industry standard was because the camera made up for "hand shake" when shooting a slower shutter speed in a dim-lit environment. I know I still have a lot to learn, but... tripod?



Canon & Nikon both use in lens Image Shake reduction.  The body doesn't have squat to do with it.  She is an IDIOT!!!  :banghead:


----------



## Jaszek (Apr 3, 2009)

maybe she's Ken's wife? lol. and tell her she's a dumbass. How can u even compare cameras to computers? lol. If I would start out with Mac I would be on a mac now but since I started out with windows im on windows.


----------



## Jaszek (Apr 3, 2009)

btw it's funny how most of the photographers that shoot weddings at the place I work at shoot Canon. Where's the idustry standard now? lol


----------

